# Kite Photography



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Kite Photography


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Sweeeeet!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

COOL!!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Not with my Nikon!!!









Hey DOUG.... Can I borrow your Canon?!?!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Not with my Nikon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

looks cool, but you've gotta have good strong wind to and some kite flying know how I bet!! Neat pics though.Thanks for sharing!!


----------

